# MSI Cyclone 6850 PE/OC



## the1337est (Feb 2, 2012)

I need to buy MSI Cyclone 6850 PE/OC as soon as possible. The problem is, I couldn't find this card in stock at SMC and Cost to Cost. 
Any idea from where I could get this card?



Thanks!


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2012)

Checked out at Computer Empire?

Otherwise pick this one up: Flipkart: Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card: Graphics Card


----------



## the1337est (Feb 2, 2012)

To be honest, I don't really like Sapphire's cooler :/
just as I said, I need Cyclone 6850 PE/OC badly lol. I'll try if I can get it from Computer Empire. Thanks!


----------



## grv750 (Feb 2, 2012)

no you won't find it at computer empire.......as of yesterday they don't have it in stock.
I also want that card but i couldn't find a single shop in whole nehru place that has it in stock......
If you are able to find it please pm me the name and adress of that vendor.


----------



## the1337est (Feb 2, 2012)

grv750 said:


> no you won't find it at computer empire.......as of yesterday they don't have it in stock.
> I also want that card but i couldn't find a single shop in whole nehru place that has it in stock......
> If you are able to find it please pm me the name and adress of that vendor.



Sure mate, haha.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 2, 2012)

order it online from flipkart...superfast delivery


----------



## the1337est (Feb 2, 2012)

It is not available on Flipkart either.

I found Cyclone 6850 PE/OC on Amazon.com for $173. If I get it shipped from US to India, can I claim its warranty in India?


----------



## nx112 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dear "the1337est" and "grv750" ,i want to buy that PE/OC  edition too.
If you got any info about its availability ,please tell me also.

Regards,
nx112


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2012)

the1337est said:


> I found Cyclone 6850 PE/OC on Amazon.com for $173. If I get it shipped from US to India, can I claim its warranty in India?


Nope.


----------



## amruth kiran (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey did you guys get the card. Even i want the same one!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Now it is available at smc


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2012)

@ OP - here's the link 
MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC


----------



## load (Mar 27, 2012)

Flip kart currently quotes the price at 9686/-

*www.flipkart.com/msi-amd-ati-r6850...2099-c8cc-4a70-80df-ae82b82eb947#read-reviews


For Mumbai guys 
IT wares has the a lower price --9400/-

*www.theitwares.com/r6850-cyclone-p...pport-graphic-card-with-eyefinity-p-2446.html

For Delhi guys it is more cheap at 
SMC - 9030 /-

MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition/OC

For Chennai guys - Theitdepot.com ~9020/-


*www.theitdepot.com/details-Msi+Rad...rds+(R6850+CYCLONE+1GD5-PE-OC)_C45P10327.html


GOSH ..last week the card was for 8400/- on SMC..SC$#W the budget !!!


----------

